# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Cospedal elimina la ley del Agua de Barreda

## sergi1907

Mié, 08/02/2012

La Razón
El pleno de las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha pidió ayer en el Congreso la retirada de la proposición de ley del Agua, remitida desde el parlamento autonómico durante la pasada legislatura. La mesa de las Cortes decidió incluir este punto en el orden del día en una reunión extraordinaria celebrada apenas media hora antes del pleno. De tal forma, la eliminación de la ley se debatió y votó ayer por el procedimiento de lectura única, aprovechando para ello la resolución aprobada la semana pasada por la mesa de las Cortes para permitir la retirada de leyes que hayan sido enviadas al Congreso para su tramitación. 

 Cabe recordar, que la ley de Aguas, llevada a cabo por el gobierno socialista de José María Barreda, en su exposición de motivos indica que la región estimó necesaria la existencia de una reserva de agua de cuatro mil hectómetros cúbicos que garantizasen el cumplimiento de objetivos ambientales, así como para poder atender las necesidades hidrológicas de Castilla-La Mancha. 

 Por otra parte, la portavoz de ERC, Anna Simó, anunció ayer que su partido formulará una pregunta al Gobierno catalán en el próximo pleno del Parlamento autonómico interesándose sobre el posicionamiento de la Generalitat en relación a un hipotético trasvase del Ebro. Asimismo, ERC pidió a la Generalitat que endurezca su tono contra el nuevo PHN advirtiendo de que el trasvase del Ebro no es una opción, y, además, rechazó que el trasvase desde el Ródano sea una alternativa.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/104772

----------


## gomar

TAL Y COMO DIJE EL 22-MAYO DE 2011 en el hilo de la ley de aguas de Castilla La Mancha:
_"Entonces, una vez que ha perdido Barreda ¿se retirará la Ley? ¿tendremos 4 años de tranqulidad por estas tierras en relacion al ATS? "_
Lo peor de todo es que Barreda siga siendo Senador y cobrando entre 6-8000€ al mes y no haya tenido la dignidad de volverse a dar clases de Historia siendo Doctor por la Complutense ¿que tiene la política?

----------


## Nodoyuna

De esto hace ya más de un año, ¡¡¡que no nos enteramos!!!. Esta ley nunca serviría para nada, porque seguirían ROBANDO el agua de la misma manera, con ley o sin ley. La presidenta ésta que tenemos en Castilla la Mancha (que viene un día a la semana a nuestra tierra) nunca ha defendido nuestros intereses si no los suyos propios, y eso sí, llevandose de sueldos públicos 175000 euros netos al año (sin contar el dinero B de los sobres), pero claro igual que se defiende que se lleven todo el agua defenderán que Cospedal se lleve 175000 euros netos y en cambio el problema es que Barreda cobre 8000... esta gente es de vergüenza ajena. Que Cospedal se presente por Murcia en las próximas elecciones...

----------

